# piccys of me and EVIE



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

are u all jealouse that i had a Evie cuddle


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Aww cute little Evie


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm very jealous of you. She is sooo sweet and a right little poser


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah bless she is so gorgeous  that sky behind looks pretty nasty


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Awww, there's my baby 

It was lovely to meet you this weekend Leoti


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

That's so sweet cuddle of both of you..

Oh I thought you are in greyish roof tent but it is a cloudy dark sky..


----------

